

"This is Broken" (Seth Godin) - gacba
http://www.ted.com/talks/seth_godin_this_is_broken_1.html

======
gacba
From the video, in case you're a TL;DR kind of person...

Reasons why something is broken (not a transcript, my interpretation in parts,
FWIW)

Not my job - Instead of addressing the problem, this is a poor band-aid by
someone who is lazy. Someone needs to take responsibility. e.g. Signs on
killer gates

Selfish jerks - People who do something selfish in the short run hurt their
image in the long term. e.g. "Organic cigarettes", email spam, tricky
contracts

The world changed - Trying to make something "better than the original", "Vote
for Pedro" shirt from Napolean Dynamite: official one isn't like the ones in
the movie!

I didn't know - internal contradictions, subtle oxymoronic things, e.g.
"Professional Gum", wine lists on a Windows ME tablet

I'm not a fish - The designer is out of touch with the end user, e.g. bad
(empty) signs, poor dashboard design to chill coffee

Contradictions - e.g. "water salad in a jar", "pocari sweat drink"

Broken on purpose - things that are broken intentionally, like mismatched
socks sold that way

